# Hornady critical defense 115 gr ammo



## bonedigger4x4 (Jun 10, 2009)

I was wondering how the perfomance of this ammo is in a sw9ve. Does anyone have a sw9ve that uses this ammo? Thanks.


----------



## forestranger (Jan 20, 2008)

It's only loaded to 1140fps so it shouldn't hurt it as long as reliability and accuracy are ok.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

I don't have a Sigma but it runs fine in my M&P9c. It was the only defense ammo I could find at the time and it works well in the gun so I keep buying it. I will eventually try something else but for know I am happy with it. The theory behind the round is quite novel but I don't think it is really that much better than any other quality JHP 9mm round.

Edit: I usually use the Hornaday TAP in my other guns and really like the stuff. That was one of the reasons I chose the Critical defense the day I tried it. They had a couple of choices but with my past Hornaday experience it sealed the deal.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey bonedigger, how do you like the sw9ve? I've been looking at it for awhile now. Just havent pulled the trigger on it yet.


----------



## bonedigger4x4 (Jun 10, 2009)

HEY 1shot1kill. I LOVE THE SW9VE!! ABOUT 500RDS THRU IT WITH NO PROBLEMS!! THE TRIGGER DOES GET EASIER I THINK AS YOU GET USED TO THE PULL. NICE SAFETY FEATURE INSTEAD OF FUMBLING AROUND WITH A OUTSIDE SAFETY. JUST DRAW, PULL, AND THE BG WILL RIP.I MEAN THAT'S WHAT IT'S ALL ABOUT ANYWAY. PERSONAL PROTECTION BABY!!!!


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

Yeah, the trigger will definately smooth out the more rounds you put down range. What do you use for a hoster? I like the IWB myself, just seems to conceal better. How well does it conceal? Its pretty much a full size gun, right?


----------



## bonedigger4x4 (Jun 10, 2009)

I use the iwb pro carry hd from the holsterstore.com which i wear at about 4'oclock with a slightly loose fitting long denim shirt with no printing. I also have a owb pro carry hd gator. Also the shoulder holster for the sw9ve from the sigmastore.com hope this helps you.


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

How do you like the shoulder holster? Im guessing it works best when wearing a jacket. I like the IWB the most, been carrying for 8 yrs. How about you?


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

bonedigger4x4 said:


> I was wondering how the perfomance of this ammo is in a sw9ve.


Performance of the ammo is dependant on barrel length, and not what brand of handgun the bullet is coming out of.

Performance of the handgun however is a totally different matter. But you asked about the ammo, so all anyone can say is that this ammo will perform as well out of your handgun as it will for any other similar handgun, which should mean fairly well....


----------



## 1shot1kill (Jul 11, 2009)

So Bonedigger4x4, did you find the ammo that you like best? Where do you get your ammo from? online?:mrgreen:


----------

